# virtual DDI game table shelved?



## summonedmonkey (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone have any solid evidence that DDI is scrapping their virtual tabletop? Thanks,


----------



## Nylanfs (Jun 1, 2009)

per the DDI FAQ

DDI FAQ (Work-in-progress) - Wizards Community



			
				DDI FAQ said:
			
		

> What is the next tool to be released?
> -The recently announced Campaign tools is the next tool(s) to be released. As more information becomes available this FAQ will be updated.
> 
> What about the other tools I heard about?
> -The tools that have yet to be released are at the moment not actively being worked on as WotC has started to focus on one tool at a time


----------



## summonedmonkey (Jun 2, 2009)

*ahhh...*

ok, thanks....seems a bit shady to me though, the fact that (as far as I can tell) they pledge to work on one new feature at a time but actually suspended work on something anticipated to work on something brand new that came out tops on a friggin survey. This virtual tabletop is (for me) the only thing that would put me over the edge in terms of even considering DDI subscription....but I digress, all of this is opionion an irrelevant. Anyways, thank you again sir!


----------



## tenkar (Jun 5, 2009)

I wouldn't put much hope on the DDI VTT coming out anytime soon  (as in the next 2 years). I was looking forward to it myself as last years video looked really promising.  In any case, there are many 3rd party options:

Fantasy Grounds 2
Battlegrounds
OpenRPG
Maptool
iTabletop
ScreenMonkey
Klooge
and others that I can't think of off the top of my head

one of them should fit your needs and price range (from free on up)


----------

